# Pein Vs Cyclops



## T-Pein™ (Mar 21, 2010)

This is a Mod Approved battle
The 1st Pein Vs an X-Men
All Six paths of Pein Vs cyclops
One path goes first the rest hide a distance away
Location is L.A
Distance is 20 meters
They are in character
Summers does not know who God Is

Im gonna have to give it to Pein on this one

Cyclops is peak human at best
Pein is Six Bodies and he moves at Supersonic Speeds with FTL reactions




If magneto can Dodge an Optic blast so can Pein 


Storm can dodge it as well



Wolverine



ect.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://media.comicvine.com/uploads/2/29885/1005512-opticblastyw9_super.jpg




Summers is just not fast enough




btw many street mutants have dodged it with ease

Pein will win this one with numbers 
He is six bodies so that means numbers are at his side
Pein can also do shadowclone jutsu
That is a Move every Ninja can do.

Even IF Pein decides not to avoid his Optic Blast with hkis speed he can just absorve it 



So Cyclops Power is pretty much useless
Pein will use this to finish the job



Then any generic jutsu to take him out
He is human after all
A hard punch would knock him out.
Just to be safe
Human path comes behind him while he is fighting another Pein


discuss​


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 21, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Pein is Six Bodies and he moves at Supersonic Speeds with FTL reactions



.jpg


----------



## supreme91 (Mar 21, 2010)

lol @Pein is FTL. The powers bestowed upon Cyclops as a mutant did not include superhuman speed. Therefore, Cyclops has normal human reactions and loses.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 21, 2010)

supreme91 said:


> lol @Pein is FTL. The powers bestowed upon Cyclops as a mutant did not include superhuman speed. Therefore, Cyclops has normal human reactions and loses.



Ha. Scott has been long put in magneto's tier wich more than enables him to not be speed wanked by someone under the gun law.


I mean, seriously?


----------



## Elite Ace (Mar 21, 2010)

The hell is this ?

Mountain busting Optic Blast...

What is your God going to do then ?


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 21, 2010)

Elite Ace said:


> The hell is this ?
> 
> Mountain busting Optic Blast...
> 
> What is your God going to do then ?



He will "absorv" the attack. You should have seen that scan in the OP. Don't you know that T-Pein used Hotspot Shield to hide his IP address from the cops and went thorugh all that shit just so he could post scans for you people? He is risking a 3 year jail sentence for posting illegal scans just so you could recognise his "god".


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 21, 2010)

lol.


Anyway, Fat Pein can't absorb non chakra based atacks. Optic blast is pure physical energy. No heat, no radiation, just punch


----------



## supreme91 (Mar 21, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Ha. Scott has been long put in magneto's tier wich more than enables him to not be speed wanked by someone under the gun law.
> 
> 
> I mean, seriously?



He loses for looking so gay .


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 21, 2010)

Naah, it takes balls to fill that condom head out.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 21, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> Anyway, Fat Pein can't absorb non chakra based atacks. Optic blast is pure physical energy. No heat, no radiation, just punch



Nope,
In the OBD all energy is the same 
are you new around here?


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Ability Overlap/Universe Equivalence:*

I still see the odd new member say something along the lines of "that won't work because they have no reiatsu/reishi/chakra/ki/yoki/spiritual power/etc..."

To make it fair for all combatants, any ability that they have which is prevalent upon their opponent having the same type of power, that everyone in their universe has, is still usable. You may wonder "why is that?"

It's simple, not only does it give everyone a fighting chance, but it's also because all of the above mentioned forms of power are at least somewhat based on the same principle. Spirit.

Also, just because one character lives in a universe where there is no magic, that doesn't mean that all magical attacks from the other combatant aren't usable.




Preta can absorb all energy blasts.

And scott summers is not faster than Pein and he cant hit him.
You only proved that he can hit a stationary Quicksilver
And do a cute ricochet trick.
He only Hit Quicksilver once and it was luck.


Nice try tough
I mean he even admits it himself


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 21, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Nope,
> In the OBD all energy is the same
> are you new around here?



Amazing.

A... you asking the Goddamned Banhammer if he's new in the obd.


Anyway you dink, not all energy is the same in the obd. Not all energy is the same even in real life. Heat is not the same as electricity, chakra is not the same as concusive force, a notorious weakness of Petra.
Cyclops dosen't shoot laserbeams, he opens a portal in his iris to a dimension of nothing but concussive energy.

Any non simple monkey can gather it from the most humble of knowledge with Cyclops and Pein.

He hit northstar who is the second fastest character on marvel, and he routinely hits magneto who has FTL reflexes clocked in.
He has tied even with Storm's lightning, putting his timing in so many leagues above narutoverse  it's pittyfull that you''d even compare them


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 21, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Amazing.
> 
> A... you asking the Goddamned Banhammer if he's new in the obd.
> 
> ...



Preta path can absorb all energy brah
It just so happens that in Naruto this enegy is called chakra...

Did you miss the part were Cyclops cant hit Pein at all?
He admits he cant hit ppl such as Quicksilver and I showed you scans were he misses regular speed mutants...
Btw he never hits mags unless magneto has his barrier up....
I also need to see him hitting northstar
And if he hasnt done it more than twice is just luck...
And I never heard of him hitting lighting scan please 



*Spoiler*: _Cyclops beams getting dodged_ 



If magneto can Dodge an Optic blast so can Pein 


Storm can dodge it as well



Wolverine



ect.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://media.comicvine.com/uploads/2/29885/1005512-opticblastyw9_super.jpg




Summers is just not fast enough




He even says it himself 



[/SPOILER]


Pein Is 6 bodies
He manages to hit one the other coms from the back and

Summer is just human.
He cant move faster than Pein
His Optic beam might but he cant hit all 6 at the same time.
Pein wins


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 21, 2010)

Thread reported for spite thread, enjoy your ban


----------



## Elite Ace (Mar 21, 2010)

Summers is not Human

He is Homo Superior 

Did I own T-Pein, yet ?


----------



## hammer (Mar 21, 2010)

Elite Ace said:


> Summers is not Human
> 
> He is Homo Superior
> 
> Did I own T-Pein, yet ?



not untill you say he has been t-pwned


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 21, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> Thread reported for spite thread, enjoy your ban



its not a Spite thread Cyclops might have a chance
But yeah IC what you are saying
6 vs 1 is kinda unfair

Pein uses chameleon to hide

Animal path summons Hellhound
And spams other summons

Then this one



Chibaku Tensei Cyclops Loses


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 21, 2010)

Since you're so fond of hyperbole, then Cyclops is a planetbuster according to dialogue


----------



## hammer (Mar 21, 2010)

question


are they

ON HIS LAWN


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 21, 2010)

This is the scan for the thread here.  You'll note that Cyclops can control the width of his optic blast as well as the intensity.

There's at least a 90 degree arc in that picture.  He'll hit all the Peins at the same time right at the start of the match.

Granted more than one or two manage to survive this he'd probably be in trouble.  But I'm pretty sure the "god Pein" won't be one of them.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 21, 2010)

Pein wins with Chibaku Tensei
or with hellhound
Or with any generic jutsu
actually just a punch and summers is down
he might only be able to take the 1st pein 
But the other ones surprise him from the back
Kinda like how he surprised Jiraiya when he tought he had killed Pein

edit- I make it clear in OP that only 1 Pein goes first


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 21, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Since you're so fond of hyperbole, then Cyclops is a planetbuster according to dialogue



Hyperbole, a Narutard's best friend




Ooops. Tough shit.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah and he might take down the 1st Pein 
then he gets Soulriped from the back.


And Deva Path never goes first into battle 
he is the "leader" of the paths
Probably Animal path goes first

Just to make sure you guys realize pein is hypersonic right?
while summers is just human speed?


----------



## hammer (Mar 21, 2010)

pein is human as well pein is just zombies


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 21, 2010)

All peins get shut down with the first lawn blast


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 21, 2010)

Pein was speedblitzed by konohamaru therefore he's like 3/ms cyclops wins prove me wrong


----------



## Shagari (Mar 21, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> All peins get shut down with the first lawn blast



Yep he gets badly raped and humuliated as always.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't know, how can Cyclops possibly win if he has only five seconds?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 21, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> All peins get shut down with the first lawn blast



Nope
Only one Pein is there
Its in my stipulations and you have to follow them 
And pein might be Human but he is a Human that Moves faster than Summers
he is a ninja.
A god.
Summers thinks he killed Pein
One of the Peins comes from behind and kills him.


----------



## Shagari (Mar 21, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I don't know, how can Cyclops possibly win if he has only five seconds?



True. And which version of Cyclops is this?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 21, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Yeah and he might take down the 1st Pein
> then he gets Soulriped from the back.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...Asura Pein and most of the others will be gone with Scott's first "Get off my fucking Lawn" blast...one more blast will take out anny loose ends.


----------



## hammer (Mar 21, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Nope
> Only one Pein is there
> Its in my stipulations and you have to follow them
> And pein might be Human but he is a Human that Moves faster than Summers
> ...



if hes GOD why did a book kill him


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 21, 2010)

^irrelevant


Emperor Joker said:


> Yeah...Asura Pein and most of the others will be gone with Scott's first "Get off my fucking Lawn" blast...one more blast will take out anny loose ends.



Not really
Hes gonna think that he has won 
then surprise!
no more soul
Thats how they killed Jiraiya btw


----------



## hammer (Mar 21, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Not really
> Hes gonna think that he has won
> then surprise!
> no more soul
> Thats how they killed Jiraiya btw



no its not he did not rip out his soul. he revived the bodies after he killed 5 of them and impaled him


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 21, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> ^irrelevant
> 
> 
> Not really
> ...



That's not how he killed Jiraiya...go back and read the manga correctly


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 21, 2010)

If only Scott was a virgin asian twelve year old with poor eye hand coordenation 

Maybe he'dd survive this battle.


----------



## Shagari (Mar 21, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> If only Scott was a virgin asian twelve year old with poor eye hand coordenation
> 
> Maybe he'dd survive this battle.



That's very true.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 21, 2010)

Lol anime character bashing (which is pathetic in itself), 
likely inspired by fanboy pipe riding of another character (even more pathetic) in its purist form right here.



hammer said:


> no its not he did not rip out his soul. he revived the bodies after he killed 5 of them and impaled him





Emperor Joker said:


> That's not how he killed Jiraiya...go back and read the manga correctly



I know what happens but this is how easily he could have killed him
He just decided to rip his arm off
Pein could have staved him or whatever
You know
If there was no plot 


Oh and btw
You two indirectly support me by saying that
It makes it true that Pein did surpprise Jiraiya


----------



## Envy (Mar 21, 2010)

What's the point in a thread like this when all you say is that Pein is going to win regardless of what Cyclops does; you need to offer two dissenting opinions. All I've seen you do is spout random crap about how Cyclops can't even hit Pein. This is a retarded thread.


----------



## Envy (Mar 21, 2010)

Honestly, even if YOU didn't offer a dissenting opinion, all of us have in an effort to actually make this a worthwhile thread. However, you don't even acknowledge the argument. If you aren't going to agree with any opinion on the matter aside from your own, then don't make useless threads that methodically showcase your ignorance and stupidity.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok
Cyclops manages to kill the 1st Pein that goes there -Like my stipulations say
Cyclops thinks he has won and another Pein surprises him from the back?
can it get much easier than this?
I dont think so


----------



## Envy (Mar 21, 2010)

Here, i'm going to end this stupid tirade and sorry excuse for a fucking thread; Cyclops spins in a circle doing his lawnbuster blast until all the Pein's die. done and done.

Does it get any easier than this?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 21, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Ok
> Cyclops manages to kill the 1st Pein that goes there -Like my stipulations say
> Cyclops thinks he has won and another Pein surprises him from the back?
> can it get much easier than this?
> I dont think so



Not when most of the bodies are caught in the first blast due to it's area of effect, all Scott has to after that is another blast to pick off any stragglers that he didn't manage to obliterate.

Look at the scan on the first page of the sentinel he destroyed with his visor off, look at all the up rooted trees and blasted ground, see that massive area of effect, that's what's happening to fucking Pein here.

Or as Envy said he just spins in a circle taking every single last one of them out


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 21, 2010)

T-Pein just doesn't get that the idea is to post a match in whch you're uncertain of the outcome, not post a Thread and immediately tell everyone why your character wins. Least of all with BS like "FTL reactions" that couldn't even dodge Naruto or Konohamaru....


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2010)

Pein I can't take you seriously since you sincerely think that he was a God, something that was debunked by the manga itself.  We've been over this, if he was a god does that mean Naruto > God?


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 21, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> Pein was speedblitzed by konohamaru therefore he's like 3/ms cyclops wins prove me wrong



this was still not countered i win you lose hurp de derrrrrrr


----------



## enzymeii (Mar 21, 2010)

Actually Pain wins this.  Cyclops' usual blasts are block lvl- multi-block, whereas Pain can amp his Shinra Tensei to destroy multiple kilometers of ground.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 21, 2010)

enzymeii said:


> Actually Pain wins this.  Cyclops' usual blasts are block lvl- multi-block, whereas Pain can amp his Shinra Tensei to destroy *multiple kilometers of ground.*


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 21, 2010)

^great devating skills brah
That showed him 
not!


Envy said:


> Here, i'm going to end this stupid tirade and sorry excuse for a fucking thread; Cyclops spins in a circle doing his lawnbuster blast until all the Pein's die. done and done.
> 
> Does it get any easier than this?




Ok and he would do this because???
nice try but try to be realistic yeah
He know nothing of Pein


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 21, 2010)

T-pein prove me wrong oh you can't concession accepted


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 21, 2010)

Not to play the devils advocate, but he can.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 21, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> T-pein prove me wrong oh you can't concession accepted



I ignored that because Plot is irrelevant 


Also


----------



## hammer (Mar 21, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> I ignored that because Plot is irrelevant
> 
> 
> Also



that shits smaller then his lawn


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 21, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> I ignored that because Plot is irrelevant
> 
> 
> Also



that was plot-no-jutsu and a inconcistency


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 21, 2010)

How is that "kilometers"?


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 21, 2010)

I am so so temptared to do a Xellos vs Pain thead, anyways with normal confitions and in Character pain does have a chance been honest.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 21, 2010)

if pein is a god, why did he need therapeutic help from naruto


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 21, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> How is that "kilometers"?



He can do it as big as he wants


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm not seeing any proof concession accepted


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 21, 2010)

He was completely exhausted after that.... that's not "as big as he wants". Scott would just blast out of that anyway.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 21, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Like my stipulations say
> Cyclops thinks he has won and another Pein surprises him from the back?
> can it get much easier than this?
> I dont think so



Taking a bad fight and continuing to add stipulations to it rarely makes a good fight.

Are we really to "Pein Vs. Cyclops-who-doesn't-know-he's-in-a-fight?"

Okay then.


----------

